# Fifty Shades of Grey...well deserved hype, or just hyped up?



## PBArcadia (May 1, 2012)

I'm half way through my copy of this book and I just can't quite make my mind on how I feel about it. The sex scenes are definitely well deserved of attention, mind you. And I will always respect a fellow author who can do what E L James did. That it all started out of a fanfic is definitely something new. But I heard on the radio today that the book was being labeled as "Mom Porn". So is that all the book is? Because if the sex scenes is all it's got going for it, I have to say that there has been many more novels prior to this one to have had that. The setting might changed whether you are reading Historical Romance, or Urban Fiction, or ScyFi, but sex is sex, no? So what made this book get raised up above the other similar content books? 
Please let me know your thoughts on this, as I'm not sure yet if I'll be buying the second and third books in the series. From what I read so far into the novel, nothing has yet to call out to me.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I felt the same way while reading the first book. At half way I still wasn't sure if I'd have any interest in any more. I felt at that point there was very little love involved, even though I had heard it was a good love story as well. I wasn't liking Christian at that point, aside from the funny emails. But I have to admit, by the end I was wanting to continue the series to follow their relationship. You keep finding out more tidbits about Christian's background and it helps explain why he does some of the things he does. Reviews for the second book said that the book has more about their relationship and less about the sex so I decided to go on and read more. They also said it was better than the first book. I am 20% into the second one and am enjoying it so far. We are now seeing a different side of Christian and I like it.

I don't know if it's worth all of the hype it's getting, but without the hype I never would have picked it up. I just wanted to see what everyone was talking about! There are probably other books out there like this, I have no idea, but for some reason this one got singled out. Then word of mouth kept spreading it and now I've heard bookstores can't keep it on their shelves. That's the good thing about kindles....it's always on the shelf for purchase!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I hadn't heard of it until Ellen "read" bits of it on her show the other week. . . .checked it out on Amazon and decided that it was more or less 'chick lit', albeit with much more and kinkier sex, apparently.  With or without it's not something I'd be interested in reading.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Didn't realize this was even a question. I understand the goal of erotica/romance generally isn't to create the "next great American novel," but I didn't see _anything_ of literary merit in the sample I read. It's not even subtle or well-crafted.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I am more than halfway through the first book.  I wasn't expecting much but it's better than I thought it would be.  I'm interested enough to continue onto the 2nd book to learn about Christian's upbringing that will explain why he is the way he is.  I think there is more to this series than just kinky sex.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

I have read the complete trilogy and I am glad that I did.  I bought them because of the hype but found that they got me really reading again.  Just HAD to keep reading!  The writing is not terrific at times, the plot is somewhat predictable (with not so realistic twists and turns.....but, who is kidding who........................nothing in these books is truly realistic!).  BUT, I had gotten bogged down in some of the books I had been reading prior to these and was not picking up my Kindle much at all.  Once I was pulled into these books and got hooked on reading again, I have been back in the groove of really wanting and finding time to read again.  A good thing!


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

I keep trying to read it, just to try to get a hint of what all the hype is about... but the thing reads like a poorly written fanfic (so it isn't surprising that it originally was). I guess it's just that a lot of people like poorly written fanfics...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

s0nicfreak said:


> I keep trying to read it, just to try to get a hint of what all the hype is about... but the thing reads like a poorly written fanfic (so it isn't surprising that it originally was). I guess it's just that a lot of people like poorly written fanfics...


If it started out as "fanfic", one wonders what the 'inspiration' was. . . . .


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

s0nicfreak said:


> I keep trying to read it, just to try to get a hint of what all the hype is about... but the thing reads like a poorly written fanfic (so it isn't surprising that it originally was). I guess it's just that a lot of people like poorly written fanfics...


The first book starts out that way and maybe even stays that way...not sure if it got better or if I just got used to it. The 2nd book is better in that respect. Later in the first book I think Christian and Ana became more than just characters in a sex scene and became people that you can care about. I found myself going from "no way will I continue this series" to "I've got to read the next one to find out the rest of the story between those two." The writing is not the best out there, but I read for entertainment. I agree with laurie_lu that there is more to this series than the kinky sex.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If it started out as "fanfic", one wonders what the 'inspiration' was. . . . .


Ann, she was interviewed on several shows recently and was very candid. She said she was inspired by Stephanie Meyer and the Twilight series... after reading those she wanted to write down her own fantasies. She is a British, 40 something, working Mother (she works at the BBC)... very likable, I thought. I also think the books were self published first... not sure about that but I think so.

here is the 20/20 interview I saw:


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I made it to 35% or so on the first book and after many many tries, I just gave up. I couldn't take the gaping and gasping anymore. 

I never got to any "kinky" sex, although I doubt it would appear kinky to me, considering the stuff I have read before.  

I might try again later, not sure.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Ann, she was interviewed on several shows recently and was very candid. She said she was inspired by Stephanie Meyer and the Twilight series... after reading those she wanted to write down her own fantasies. She is a British, 40 something, working Mother (she works at the BBC)... very likable, I thought. I also think the books were self published first... not sure about that but I think so.


Thank you. I wondered if that was the case but didn't want to jump to any conclusions. I read a sample of the first Twilight book and found it was not to my taste so I expect I'll not bother with these either.


----------



## brianjanuary (Oct 18, 2011)

I heard a local talk show host discussing this on the radio yesterday. The consensus was that the men at the station were indifferent to it and the women were responding with secret titillation to the sex scenes.


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

I finished the books this weekend. They were horrible!! here is my review that is on Amazon

10 of 10 people found the following review helpful
1.0 out of 5 stars Very unimaginative writing...., June 29, 2012
By T. J. Burzynski II "Theatre FREAK!!!" (Everett, WA USA) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)  


This review is from: Fifty Shades of Grey: Book One of the Fifty Shades Trilogy (Paperback)
I got this series wanting to know what the big deal about them was. I am still trying to figure that out. These books are very amateurishly written and the author is very unimaginative. The characters are very difficult to care about. Ana is so spineless that she pretty much is a submissive going in to the relationship. Whenever she gets angry and confronts Christian, all he has to do is 'turn on the charm' and she turns into a jellyfish and willing to give in to everything and anything he wants.
Then there is the author's bad (very bad) habit of repeating dialogue throughout the whole book. Almost every single conversation between Christian and Ana are the same. VERBATIM. And it continues through all three books. Almost as if she just copy/pasted her dialogue sections.
The problems with these books can be complained about for a very long time. There are many criticisms I have about these books and I could run out of space that is given to me. Let's just list main issues:
1. Ana is a spineless woman and is a horrible role-model for other women. Gives in her 'lover's' demands because he is 'so sexy.' So sickening
2. Christian is an extremely repugnant man. He knows the effect he has on Ana and he pretty much exploits it to get what he wants, even after he is 'a better person' towards the end of the series. Disgusting!
3. The sex scenes are juvenile and boring. Also (like with the dialogue) they are written pretty much all the same. They do the same things, in the same order, with the same verbage. *SNORE*
I came to these books without and opinion of how they would be. I am not being a hater. I just really don't like these books. But, I have to finish them (stupid OCD). I have a very hard time believing that these book are written by a woman in her late 40's and not a bumbling teenage girl.
Feel free to make your own opinions. This review states mine!


----------



## Matthew Lee Adams (Feb 19, 2012)

It's selling well for all the following reasons, combined into a mixture that works for this particular trilogy at this particular time:

* Classic romance plot - a young woman who is somewhat unremarkable (or believes herself to be, at least) and a wealthy and handsome man who finds her irresistible. Her love can change him and help conquer those internal demons he's been battling alone.

* Sex - I really think this is subordinate (no pun intended) to the romance angle. The people I've spoken with who devoured this series almost always admitted the sex scenes became tedious and repetitive after awhile and they began to skip over them - once the initial titillation had passed. They kept reading for other reasons (including the romance angle above).

* Simplicity in writing - While the traditional publishing industry constantly touts its major strengths as identifying stories with strong writing (if you haven't been accepted yet, keep writing! Get better at it!) and expertise at editing to refine and hone a novel to a polished result...reported comparisons between "Fifty Shades" and its fanfic original would indicate that little editing was done on this. And that's perfectly fine. I really hate hearing traditional publishing tout things that are irrelevant. And top-quality writing and superior editing are very much irrelevant when the story or other factors are greater. People have a wide and subjective range of tastes in genres, styles, etc. There's nothing wrong with serving up stories like "Fifty Shades" that won't be taught in English courses decades from now alongside Faulkner or Hemingway or whoever the literary examples will be then. It's not competing with those. It's filling a reader need - and doing so quite well, I shall add. (Disclosure: While I haven't read "Fifty Shades," I've read the excerpts and chapter recaps done by Jennifer Armintrout and have been greatly entertained - and I still think it's great that people are reading whatever it is they enjoy reading. I did a post on my blog to that effect awhile back called Ketchup On A Steak)

* Effective marketing, including utilizing buzz in the media - While the trilogy has been said to be a success based upon word-of-mouth, many have noted the first they heard of it was from media stories that began to arise, snowballing the early success. The books score well with media interest - with a titillating angle that can attract readers/viewers (sex sells, after all), plus the ability to keep the buzz going by exploring other avenues. So you get reporters visiting hardware stories and writing stories of rope sales increasing in New York neighborhoods, or that the actual condo featured in the books is for sale, stories about censorship by libraries, or how the "racy" trilogy fits well with the discreet nature of ebooks as the equivalent of an anonymous brown paper wrapper (although paperback sales have now exploded and are setting records), speculation about which actresses and actors might play roles in the proposed move adaptations, etc. There are many great angles for media outlets to explore, and this has significantly boosted awareness and no doubt sales.

I think it would be amusing if "Fifty Shades" inspired its *own* fan-fiction (I wouldn't be surprised if it has already, actually).

But anyway, I'd actually rank the "racy sex" angle as lower than any of the other three major factors. It's certainly part of the trilogy's success - and it's one of the main reasons the media has covered it as extensively as it has. But I really tend to think people are buying it initially because of awareness (either word-of-mouth as originally or media hype and advertising as have mainly taken over now), and continue reading the entirety of the trilogy for the romance aspect and because the writing is extremely accessible. Even people who have dogged the quality of the writing or plot or realism or anything else have often admitted they could not stop reading and had to finish.

In John Irving's "World According to Garp," there's a famous scene where Garp's editor is doubtful about the latest manuscript and offers it to the cleaning lady to read. She returns a few days later, exhausted:

"I shouldn't have given it to you, Jillsy," John Wolf said. "I should have remembered that first chapter."
"First chapter ain't so bad," Jillsy said. "That first chapter ain't nothin'. It's that nineteenth chapter that got me," Jillsy said. "Lawd, Lawd!" she crowed.
"You read nineteen chapters?" John Wolf asked.
"You didn't give me no more than nineteen chapters," Jillsy said. "Jesus Lawd, is there another chapter? Do it keep goin' on?"
"No, no," John Wolf said. "That's the end of it. That's all there is."
&#8230;
"If you hated it, why'd you read it, Jillsy?" John Wolf asked her.
"Same reason I read anythin' for," Jillsy said. "To find out what happens."
John Wolf stared at her.
"Most books you know nothin's gonna happen," Jillsy said. "Lawd, you know that. Other books," she said, "you know just what's gonna happen, so you don't have to read them, either. But this book," Jillsy said, "this book's so sick you know somethin's gonna happen, but you can't imagine what. You got to be sick yourself to imagine what happens in this book," Jillsy said.
"So you read it to find out?" John Wolf said.
"There surely ain't no other reason to read a book, is there?" Jillsy Sloper said.
&#8230;
"You want a copy?" John Wolf asked.
"If it's no trouble," Jillsy said.
"Now that you know what happens," John Wolf said, "what would you want to read it again for?"
"Well," Jillsy said. She looked confused; John Wolf had never seen Jillsy Sloper look confused before-only sleepy. "Well, I might lend it," she said. "There might be someone I know who needs to be reminded what men in this world is like," she said.
"Would you ever read it again yourself?" John Wolf asked.
"Well," Jillsy said. "Not all of it, I imagine. At least not all at once, or not right away." Again, she looked confused. "Well," she said, sheepishly, "I guess I mean there's parts of it I wouldn't mind readin' again."
"Why?" John Wolf asked.
"Lawd," Jillsy said, tiredly, as if she were finally impatient with him. "It feels so true," she crooned, making the word true cry like a loon over a lake at night.
"It feels so true," John Wolf repeated.
"Lawd, don't you know it is?" Jillsy asked him. "If you don't know when a book's true," Jillsy sang to him, "we really ought to trade jobs."


----------



## eightpak (Jul 2, 2012)

It did start out fanfic, I was wondering what the inspiration was?


----------



## Karen Mead (Jul 2, 2012)

I kind of want to read it to find out what all the hype is about, but I don't think it'll end well for me. If I like it, I'll probably be embarrassed that I like it, and if I hate it, I'll be mad for dumb reasons. "Grrr, why is this so popular I could write better than this grrrr childish bitternesscakes!"

Like Stephanie Meyer though, from what I've heard it sounds like the author did a good job of tapping into what seems to be a primal fantasy for a lot of women; whether it has literary merit beyond that probably doesn't matter.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

eightpak said:


> It did start out fanfic, I was wondering what the inspiration was?


Twilight


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Personally I think it's a first smut novel for a lot of people.  Which has, naturally, led to some hype.


----------



## Alpha72 (May 9, 2012)

I thought the books were very well written.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Haven't read it but it sounds like glorified erotica to me. I don't have a problem with erotica and maybe 50 Shades of Grey is particularly good erotica... but it's nothing new or ground breaking.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

I've just discovered @50ShedsofGrey on Twitter. ...

'Hurt me,' she begged, raising her skirt as she bent over my workbench. 'Very well,' I replied, 'You've got fat ankles and no dress sense.'


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

NatashaHolme said:


> I've just discovered @50ShedsofGrey on Twitter. ...
> 
> 'Hurt me,' she begged, raising her skirt as she bent over my workbench. 'Very well,' I replied, 'You've got fat ankles and no dress sense.'


This thread took a turn toward stardom.


----------



## Chase Butler (Jul 5, 2012)

Cuechick said:


> I also think the books were self published first... not sure about that but I think so.


FSoG started out as Twilight fanfic (Master of the Universe) and then she P2P with a small epublishing company called Writer's Coffee Shop which was (to the best of my knowledge) set up by some Twilight fans to publish original fiction, some of which was re-purposed from Twilight fanfic that was scrubbed clean of fandom references.

The hype about its origins is rather murky, filled with much wank. No doubt, she managed to tap into some kind of pulse with the readers for it to have taken off like it has.

...um new person here. hi!


----------



## dennis7450 (Mar 16, 2011)

I got about 20 pages into it and just didn't care.  I put it aside and haven't looked at it since.


----------



## seanjoyce (Jun 1, 2012)

I honestly hadn't heard of this book until two week ago, and now I am haunted by it at every turn. I cannot walk past a book store or listen to the radio or watch TV without seeing it or hearing about it at least once. I've heard enough about it to gather a good idea of what kind of book it is. I understand that romance is a very popular genre, but this kind of hype for this kind of title is surely ridiculous.


----------



## pamstucky (Sep 16, 2011)

The popularity of this book? I have theories! Ha!

My main theory is that it's an erotica book that, due to the hype, is "safe" for people to read and talk about reading. 

To make my point: quick, name some books in the mystery genre? Name some romances? Name some general fiction? Name some biographies?

Okay, now name some other popular erotica/BDSM books (current)?

See? (I'm assuming nothing came to mind for most people, though I'm sure some of you know another erotica book or two.) There's just nothing out there. People who are curious about erotica can buy 50 shades and see what it's about, without being embarrassed to do so. Heck, they can even read it on the bus or in other public places. 

My other theory is that people are inherently curious. That's just the way we are. So we buy these books to see what all the fuss (good or bad) is about. 

I mean, good for the author for creating something that people can't stop talking about. Whatever anyone thinks of the books themselves, she deserves credit for that, I guess! LOL.


----------



## Lanesy (Jun 14, 2012)

Eventually, I think I will get round to reading it but I can't say I'm buoyed with enthusiasm. One thing I do admire is how this book has attracted a new audience into reading!

_Edited. Comments designed to incite or inflame are not allowed per Forum Decorum. --Betsy_


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

pamstucky said:


> To make my point: quick, name some books in the mystery genre? Name some romances? Name some general fiction? Name some biographies?
> 
> Okay, now name some other popular erotica/BDSM books (current)?
> 
> See? (I'm assuming nothing came to mind for most people, though I'm sure some of you know another erotica book or two.) There's just nothing out there.


It's not that erotica isn't out there, erotica has always been there and almost certainly always well be. It just that it is not common for any particular book of erotica to become this much of a phenomenon. Mysteries get adapted into TV and movies, erotica usually doesn't. Many people know Agatha Cristie from movies rather than from books. Erotica is often been more something to read in secret. The closest I can think of to erotica that has had this level of popularity is Fanny Hill. The Story of O remains fairly popular, although it never became the smash hit that 50 Shades became. I think what has happened is that people now feel they have permission to talk about their erotica.


----------



## pamstucky (Sep 16, 2011)

QuantumIguana said:


> It's not that erotica isn't out there, erotica has always been there and almost certainly always well be. It just that it is not common for any particular book of erotica to become this much of a phenomenon.


Oh, I totally agree. But as you said, those books don't become phenomenon. So, people don't hear about them. Some people are too shy to seek out erotica themselves, but if it's all over the news, well .... they're a bit curious. They buy. It becomes even bigger.

But yes, there's definitely plenty out there! The other series I was thinking of that gained some familiarity with many were the Beauty books by Anne Rice under her pseudonym.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

_Wetlands_ by Charlotte Roche was a huge bestseller approx. three years ago, but I guess that was more of a European phenomenon. And somewhat earlier in the late 1980s/early 1990s there was a French erotic book (apparently semi-autobiographical, too), _Les vaisseaux du cœur_ by Benoite Groult, that made waves, again mostly in Europe. _The Sexual Life of Catherine M._, another French sex memoir, that came out around 2000 also caused something of a stir and sold very well. Though none of these books were hits on the same scale as _Fifty Shades of Grey_, though _Wetlands_ and _Les vaisseaux du cœur_ were both million sellers.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Whatever you think about the book, one thing is for certain--there have been some seriously funny reviews of the series:

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/340987215


----------



## moluvsdisneymagic (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm on the first book and I can't decide what I think.  I don't not like it, but I don't think I love it either.  I've read better and worse erotica.  I'll probably stick it out just to see what happens to Christian.  But my sister devoured the first 2 books in less than 3 days. And considering her main book staple is Nicolas Sparks this shocks me.  

What I really can't see is the MOVIE    I am guessing that by the time they are done adapting it, it won't even be close to the original. Just to talk about some of these things in film slaps an NC17 rating on the thing. And this is supposed to be for a mainstream movie audience 

I want Ana to stop whispering though.  Drives me nuts.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I read all 3 books in the space of a couple of weeks and thoroughly enjoyed the series.  I picked up the first one as I was curious after a co-worker talking about it plus it being on the news, etc. and of course, the top of the Kindle Best Seller list.  The sex scenes (every other page?) were one thing in the beginning until they started to wear thin on my patience and I found I was skimming over them.  But as the story develops, I, like other posters, couldn't wait to get to the next book.  Book 2 was so much more interesting with the insight into what makes Christian tick (50 shades of F'd up!!).  Book 3 was closure and by the end of it, I was ready for the story to be over.  

It doesn't rank up there in my favorites but I thought, all in all, it was a very good read.


----------



## MatthewLSmith (Jul 12, 2012)

moluvsdisneymagic said:


> I'm on the first book and I can't decide what I think. I don't not like it, but I don't think I love it either. I've read better and worse erotica. I'll probably stick it out just to see what happens to Christian. But my sister devoured the first 2 books in less than 3 days. And considering her main book staple is Nicolas Sparks this shocks me.
> 
> What I really can't see is the MOVIE   I am guessing that by the time they are done adapting it, it won't even be close to the original. Just to talk about some of these things in film slaps an NC17 rating on the thing. And this is supposed to be for a mainstream movie audience
> 
> I want Ana to stop whispering though. Drives me nuts.


I have been wondering about that too. I haven't read the books but have heard about them. If the books are about their sexual tastes how do you not make it even with a R rating. Maybe they will do the whole trilogy in one film.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I read the series like most because of all the hype and curiosity got the best of me. I'll admit that I had a kind of live/hate thing going on. Book 2 in my opinion was the better of the three. I just don't get how a movie will be made and keep up with the books.


----------



## pamstucky (Sep 16, 2011)

It'll definitely be interesting to see how the movie does in sales. I think 50 shades is the kind of book a person might want to enjoy in private, not in a movie theater with 400 strangers! Remember that movie, Exit to Eden? That was just a debacle.


----------



## Rodericksmom (Jul 18, 2012)

I thought the trilogy was just a little to unbelieveable. It was ok, but I didn't really get all the hype. Although, I have to admit, it was a pretty sexy book. If you want to read a great, quick read, you should get the ebook called _Breaking Me Down byBaylee Johnson. It is so good, and can be read in one setting. It has a lot of the sexiness of Fifty Shades, but the main character is much more believeable. I think you can borrow the book right now for free, or it's like 99 cents to buy it. IT is really good! I will post the website so you can find it. HOpe you all like it better 
Leeann

http://www.amazon.com/Breaking-Me-Down-ebook/dp/B008LWH6SS/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1342489828&sr=1-2&keywords=breaking+me+down_


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't plan on reading them. I've seen comments over on GoodReads that echo what has been said here. Another common comment is "If you want erotica, go read Anne Rice's Claiming of Sleeping Beauty series". Those I have read <blush>

But what has me giggling like a little schoolgirl is that Amazon has recommended the Shades trilogy "because you liked The Hunger Games". Wait, what?!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Pretty sure the connection there is simply that they're both wildly popular fiction trilogies.


----------



## Lyndsay (Jul 25, 2012)

After hearing about this book I didn't want to jump on the band wagon just because it was so popular, even though almost all of my friends were reading it, even the ones who don't usually read! But then a friend lent me her Kindle and since it was free I thought I would just see what the hype was all about... it's not all that so far! The sex scenes are intense, yes but it's not like no one else has ever written anything like it before. I also really didn't like Christian Grey at first - he was just another typical man; arrogant, controlling and obsessed with sex. But now I'm on the second book he's become only a fraction more likeable and I'm honestly only reading it because I'm somewhat interested to see what his background story is since we're only ever given bits and pieces about it. But their relationship is boring me and all the sex has become too predictable - I'm mostly reading it because I like to finish what I start! My friend told me that everything happens in the final novel so I'm curious to see if it does but honestly, I'm not finding myself doing what I usually do and wanting to take my time with it because it's so enjoyable, I want to hurry up and finish it so I can start something else!!


----------



## DomEagle (Sep 5, 2012)

I personally haven't read this book, but was swayed against ever giving it a go, as my friend said she thought it was terribly written - and above all else, apparently it's not even as outrageous and sexually daring as everybody claims it to be. These factors alone are enough to persuade me never to go near it. I can't stand reading horribly-written books.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I read the first book, but won't read the other two.  It was just sort of meh for me.  

The sex scenes were decent, but I've read much better. And I couldn't stand the main characters, especially Anna.  They didn't seem real or authentic to me... Inner goddess? Enough with her inner goddess.

Plus, its hard for me to relate to someone who doesn't  like coffee.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

I read the first one. My perspective is from someone who is active in a BDSM lifestyle -- so not a "porn mom" when it comes to this genre - though I read and review a lot of erotic romance and erotica. 

As someone more active in the lifestyle it was pretty much rubbish. It is a very old trope in BDSM erotic romance that there is always something "wrong" with a person for why they'd be into kinky stuff (not all kinky stuff involves sex). Since I dislike that trope I didn't find much to recommend this novel. I thought the writing was pretty awful - repetitive dialogue, boring sex, silly (SILLY) "headspeak" going on. I disliked both characters immensely and that is what caused it to tank for me. Not to mention the inaccuracies regarding BDSM itself (hint: if you think for a flat second this is anywhere approaching what is reality -- as they saying goes I've got a bridge....)

They were inspired by Twilight. Although I actually never finished even the first book of Twilight FSoG does remind me of it pretty significantly. 

I read romance (all varieties) but this book didn't do it. My sister, however, who might fit the definition of "porn mom" maybe better than me loved this series. So I guess it is probably the same thing as me enjoying police procedural books where they are so "off" from any sort of what really happens in real life that a real cop cannot enjoy them. Maybe it is like me watching Criminal Minds on TV? I mean it's all good - it's all fantasy completely. Everyone should read what they enjoy. The FSoG trilogy is very much for the casually kinky loving crowd. It is glitter kink/sugar kink which means its the romantic fantasy of what BDSM is with just a few very tame BDSM elements. If it gets soccer moms hot and bothered - probably the hubs won't mind I guess


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

CoraBuhlert said:


> _Wetlands_ by Charlotte Roche was a huge bestseller approx. three years ago, but I guess that was more of a European phenomenon. And somewhat earlier in the late 1980s/early 1990s there was a French erotic book (apparently semi-autobiographical, too), _Les vaisseaux du cœur_ by Benoite Groult, that made waves, again mostly in Europe. _The Sexual Life of Catherine M._, another French sex memoir, that came out around 2000 also caused something of a stir and sold very well. Though none of these books were hits on the same scale as _Fifty Shades of Grey_, though _Wetlands_ and _Les vaisseaux du cœur_ were both million sellers.


I read _Wetlands_ when it came out. It's much better written than _50 Shades_. The author was already an established radio personality so she had a built-in audience.

I think _50 Shades_ is popular because the media made it so. If you want a good laugh, find Gilbert Gottfried's reading from the book online. I'd post a link here, but he reads rather raunchy parts of the book. You'll laugh so hard you'll bleed out of your eyes. He was the voice of the Aflac duck in commercials so imagine _that_ talking dirty. LOL


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't see why 50 Shades should look like a real BDSM relationship. It's fantasy.


----------



## LTucker (Aug 8, 2012)

Nobody set out to hype FSoG, it just hit a nerve and spread by itself. All those people saying 'you have to read this' ... that led to the snowball.

Whatever you think of the series, it spread because people genuinely enjoyed the books and wanted to share their discovery.


----------



## thedavebright (Sep 8, 2012)

My girlfriend got the book and as an avid reader and author myself I thought I should check it out. In my time reviewing the first book I found that certain elements (particularly the development of the sexual situations) was done quite well. However I feel that the sexual, erotic aspects hit home with many readers so much so that for them the writing and character flaws are masked. The writing is sketchy at times and characters could have been better done in my opinion. I don't think the hype is truly deserved but I will say that I don't think the series is terrible writing - I have certainly seen worse become popular. It's one of those circumstances where a series is written just well enough to engage the public but its subject matter creates mass excitement.


----------



## lvhiggins (Aug 1, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If it started out as "fanfic", one wonders what the 'inspiration' was. . . . .


The inspiration was the Twilight series. The author wrote Twilight fan-fic.

Personally, I thought the sex in the book was great, but in essence the story was a very simple romance with an S&M twist -- packaged as literary fiction. There are a lot of erotica writers out there who write better sex, as well as a LOT of romance writers who write better romance, and no way was the book in any way literary. Yet because of the packaging, book clubs picked it up.

I read the first book but didn't feel the pull to read the other two--but I know lots of people who did. So my hat is off to the author.


----------



## SuseHocking (Sep 11, 2012)

I was going to read this series, but from all the reviews I've read, I don't think I want to bother. It just doesn't sound like my cup of tea. In saying that, I've got a lot of friends who read it and loved it. I guess it's all comes down to personal taste.


----------

